
Martin Cooper (inventor) - vezycash
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Cooper_(inventor)
======
vezycash
Martin Cooper (inventor of the mobile telephone). Led the development of
quartz crystals, oscillators, liquid crystal displays, piezo-electric
components, Motorola A. M. stereo technology and various mobile and portable
two-way radio product lines.

